# First attempt



## 13AL (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my first attempt, built from McCabes "45" plans, I turned this into a "90". Idles slow and has a distinct exhaust pop, makes you want to close your eyes or turn away and just listen, so turn up your volume!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP4i6Y8uV4I[/ame]


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 23, 2008)

A wonderful engine you have made there, a perfect choice for a first engine.

Getting it running so well must inspire you to carry on making.

Well done

John


----------



## shred (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool.. I like how that design uses a bolt at the bottom to avoid some of the fiddling involved with trying to hold the edge of the cylinder. Flipping it vertical makes it look nice and symmetrical.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice job, my first engine runs everday that I am in the shop. It' gotta have nearly 200 hours on it now.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool engine 13Al. And with my chemistry background I've got to believe there's a connection between Al (aluminum) being the 13th element in the periodic table and your sign on :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## cfellows (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice engine! I love the sound. Any idea how you got the exhaust to pop like that?

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice first engine!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

Far better than mine AL, I will have to strive to get to there soon so I don't look like too much of a novice! ;D


----------



## 13AL (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments.
John- You are inspirational to say the least, I do have a second engine about 3/4 complete and a third planned.

Shred- all done for simplicity, it needed to be quick and easy to keep my attention, it's got my attention now!

Deere_x475guy- I ran this for an hour or so when i finished it, 200 hours? I wondered how many hours were on some of these engines, could be a good topic to bring up?

Philjoe5- You got me!

Cfellows- I Don't know?? the air pressure tended to push the cylinder away from the tower causing it to "float" with a hissing sound as it ran, I installed a heavyer spring and it became very efficient, I guess the timing would cause the nice exhaust sound?

Rake- Thanks!

Divided he ad- uh...I think you might have that backwards?? how can you compare your beautiful machine work to my hack-sawed bar stock?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 24, 2008)

13AL  said:
			
		

> This is my first attempt, built from McCabes "45" plans, I turned this into a "90". Idles slow and has a distinct exhaust pop, makes you want to close your eyes or turn away and just listen, so turn up your volume!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP4i6Y8uV4I



Nice job, I would recommend the McCabes "45" as a first engine for anyone. I made one in a vertical configuration too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqr75TpbRIo[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool engine. well done! (you too Mike!)


Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

Well AL, I started and finished my comparison on the fact yours worked!! Mine was just a little pretty!! :big:

Just posted the pics of the second comming ...(work in progress) re-make with a few handy tips from Bogstandard... We shalll see if this one fairs better, bout a week till I'll be able to finish mock up... still trying to re-build my house too!! 

Good luck with your next one 

Ralph.


----------



## 13AL (Mar 25, 2008)

Tattoomike68- great first engine to build for sure, yours looks like a great runner.

Brass_machine- thanks! ;D

Devided he ad- :bow: 

13AL


----------

